# The most economical way to send a 10kg package to Germany?



## Airtight (4 Jan 2010)

I am sending a 10kg package (500mm x 400mm x 600mm approx.) to Germany, what is the most economical way to get it there?

The speed to the delivery is not so important as long as its not over a week, the package is going to the Stuttgart area.


----------



## mystry4all (4 Jan 2010)

standard post...i think it will cost you about 27 euro...Ask in the post-office


----------



## Airtight (4 Jan 2010)

Just checked it out on the An Post calculator the cost is 70€ and the rules seem to be that a dimensional weight will apply? which would cost 100€.

Seems like there is some thing a rye here, can it really cost that much?


----------



## bullworth (4 Jan 2010)

I'm not sure how much it would cost however if it costs as much as 70 to 100 euro then one other option is perhaps you could look for a cheap flight that is cheaper than the cost of postage. If you cant go yourself , its possible that someone you know would jump at a free flight to Stuttgart provided he/she agrees to carry the package across. If theres a student or retired person in the family who has never been there before then he or she might love to go and see Stuttgart and also have the time to go for a few days. I've found flights are reasonable after the New Year celebrations. Its' just another option which hasnt been mentioned. If the flight is reasonable then not only could you get the package delivered by someone you trust and know but also they would get the value of a holiday out of it so it could be a win win situation.


----------



## mystry4all (4 Jan 2010)

Oh airtight i am so sorry.....Day before yesteday i checked the same for me but for UK....So thats why i had that amount in my mind...So sorry abt it...


----------



## gabsdot (5 Jan 2010)

Is it several items or one big item. If it's several smaller items then it may be cheaper to put them into large jiffy bags and post them that way. They go in the regular past then not parcel post.


----------



## PyritePete (5 Jan 2010)

some of the internet cafes have leaflets advertising a service for packages/parcels with GLS I think...


----------



## Airtight (6 Jan 2010)

PyritePete said:


> some of the internet cafes have leaflets advertising a service for packages/parcels with GLS I think...



Thats the best price I can find 46€!!! Thanks for that PyritePete


----------



## PyritePete (7 Jan 2010)

Airtight said:


> Thats the best price I can find 46€!!! Thanks for that PyritePete


 
I priced them against sending stuff via my local post office and they were competitive..it is GLS yeah ?


----------



## Airtight (10 Jan 2010)

Yes GLS


----------



## Airtight (14 Jan 2010)

Just to let you know, went into GLS the package cost 34€ checked with Night Line they wanted exactly 134€.

Its going to be GLS all the way for me from now on.


----------



## PyritePete (15 Jan 2010)

Airtight said:


> Just to let you know, went into GLS the package cost 34€ checked with Night Line they wanted exactly 134€.
> 
> Its going to be GLS all the way for me from now on.


 
Sometimes you get quoted silly prices as they dont really want the business. As is the advice regularly advocated here on AAM, shop around


----------

